# New pup, broken ear? :/



## Asaff17 (Sep 6, 2016)

Meet Luca! He will be 3 months on September 14th. We have had him 4 days. I fell for him instantly but I was hesitant about his ear. It looks deformed and honestly all I could think of is the money we don't have to do a surgery. (no judging!!) The women I got him from mentioned that she had only noticed it about 2 days prior and thought it was a bite. After discussing we decided it may have been a little damage from his siblings. I can't stop reading about what it could be. I have already read about hematoma's, his ear is very hard. Of course I would love both of his ears to stand up but I will be okay with a little crease. Ultimately I don't want him to have pain or ear infections. Any thoughts? 
I'll try to post pics in the comments. I'm not sure how to


----------



## Asaff17 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here are pics of Luca's ear. It does look like it sort of stands up when he is playing. I'm just worried about it hurting him  he doesn't mess with it or shake his head. I can even rub it without him flinching.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

when getting a new puppy, a vet check within the first couple days is always important. I would ask them about it. It's really hard to judge anything from photos


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes,check with your vet.From your pictures it looks like he's missing half of the ear.


----------



## Asaff17 (Sep 6, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Yes,check with your vet.From your pictures it looks like he's missing half of the ear.


 i guess these are bad pictures. He definitely isn't missing half of his ear but i can see how it looks that way. It's more like the top is crumpled and has excess cartilage or tissue.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It may be harboring a hematoma. That is unlikely for such a youngster, but if he is, than you need to take him in and have it drained and hopefully repaired. There is a way they can do it. But not all vets know how, and well, they are more concerned with the ear itself, that the hematoma does not come back. When the cut it, they stitch it, and rarely will it stand up again. 

A hematoma in the ear is a cigar shaped pocket of blood, which will break the cartilage, and if just let to heal like that will give you a crumpled-look to the ear, very much like what you have. I have a dog with one like that. The vet said we could just do steroids etc, but it will crumple. The other ear had been surgically cut and sewed, and it stayed broken. So I tried just the steroids, and the other ear, while broken is cleaner. Someone here though has had success with a different type of surgical procedure for hematomas.


----------

